# Clues about wine-devel ports



## abishai (May 15, 2015)

I need wine (x32) with CUPS option, this is differs the packages provide. So, I build emulators/i386-wine-devel with CUPS support in virtual i386 FreeBSD and copy package to host. 

I noticed that emulators/wine-devel now supports FreeBSD amd64. But that build me wine64, without wine-wow subsystem to execute i386 code, right ? So, I can't simplify things here and should continue build in a i386 system?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2015)

Build emulators/i386-wine-devel on a AMD64 system so it builds the correct binaries. The package is specifically meant to be built on AMD64.


----------



## abishai (May 18, 2015)

Unfortunately, it's not so easy. According Makefile it was supposed to wrap emulators/wine-devel and put build material to correct paths or provide package, it doesn't build anything on amd64. So, the only way to get custom compiled wine is to build emulators/i386-wine-devel in i386 chroot or under full emulation.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2015)

The port takes care of everything.


----------



## cellini (Oct 10, 2020)

I am trying to get cups to work under emulators/i386-wine, trying to compile the port, but don't see an option for cups. I have searched and found forums on Linux but don't rely see anything FreeBSD related. Do anyone have an idea for what i can do?
Cups do work on the machine/jail, (its acturly a jail running xrdp with kde5). it just does not work in wine.

her is a log from wine when i try to start printing.


```
03c:fixme:service:scmdatabase_autostart_services Auto-start service L"wineusb" failed to start: 1114
0050:fixme:reg:RegOpenUserClassesRoot (00000074, 0x0, 0x2000000, 0031F264) semi-stub
0050:fixme:ole:NdrCorrelationInitialize (0031E4A0, 0031E02C, 1024, 0x0): semi-stub
0050:fixme:ole:NdrCorrelationFree (0031E4A0): stub
0034:fixme:reg:RegOpenUserClassesRoot (00000088, 0x0, 0x2000000, 0031F818) semi-stub
0024:trace:winspool:WINSPOOL_EnumPrintersW Found 0 printers
0024:trace:winspool:PRINTCAP_ParseEntry name=[ppd] entry=
0024:trace:winspool:PRINTCAP_ParseEntry skipping tc entry
0024:trace:winspool:PRINTCAP_ParseEntry name="lp0" = "/usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/FS-2100DN.ppd" entry=
0024:trace:winspool:PRINTCAP_ParseEntry skipping tc entry
0024:trace:winspool:WINSPOOL_EnumPrintersW Found 0 printers
0024:fixme:reg:RegOpenUserClassesRoot (000000A8, 0x0, 0x2000000, 0031F96C) semi-stub
0024:fixme:ole:NdrCorrelationInitialize (0031DF90, 0031DB1C, 1024, 0x0): semi-stub
0024:fixme:ole:NdrCorrelationFree (0031DF90): stub
0024:trace:winspool:WINSPOOL_EnumPrintersW ignoring PRINTER_ENUM_CONNECTIONS
0024:trace:winspool:WINSPOOL_EnumPrintersW Found 0 printers
0024:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x10190), partial stub!
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x0), partial stub!
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x101a0), partial stub!
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x0), partial stub!
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x101a0), partial stub!
0024:fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x0), partial stub!
0024:trace:winspool:OpenPrinterW (L"Screen", 0x1f9d2e0, 0x0)
0024:trace:winspool:load_backend backend: 0x63a5fce0 (0x64b50000)
0024:trace:winspool:OpenPrinterW returning 0 with 1801 and 0x0
0024:trace:winspool:DocumentPropertiesW (0x0,0x0,L"Screen",0x0,0x0,0)
0024:trace:winspool:DocumentPropertiesA (0x0,0x0,Screen,0x0,0x0,0)
0024:err:dc:CreateDCW no device found for L"Screen"
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x101b8 enable 0: stub!
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x101b8 enable -1: stub!
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x3019c enable 0: stub!
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x3019c enable -1: stub!
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x401b0 enable 0: stub!
0024:fixme:win:WINNLSEnableIME hwnd 0x401b0 enable -1: stub!
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 10, 2020)

The emulators/i386-wine and -devel port is a pre-compiled port that means that the maintainer of this port have to compile it with your desired option. But this port -s have currently no maintainer.


----------



## cellini (Oct 10, 2020)

Ah ok, that explains alot, but do you know if it is posible for me to compile this myself? Do you know where i can look for some clues of how to do that?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 10, 2020)

i386-Wine - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

